# Autonomous (Vehicle) picks up Rider



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Would you get in it? Looks like people will do anything to document and promote their page










UNREAL! I just took a driverless Uber | UNREAL! I just took a driverless Uber | By John Crist | Facebook


UNREAL! I just took a driverless Uber




fb.watch


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Remote controlled.

Remember folks, chicken or beef broth/stock in a leg bag, kick and pour. Soaks in and takes a day or two to begin rotting. (No don't do this really)

*Tar taking arrr jobs!*


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Why does a driverless car need a divider and a hands free phone mount? Lol


----------

